# SVS SB13 Ultra versus SVS PB13 Ultra



## MLGamer

Hello fellow subiotologists!

Is the SVS PB13, which is $400 more than the SB13, worth it? I will be using my new home theater for video and audio alike. I am a huge music enthusiast and want every aspect of my system to be accurate. Here is what I know so far:

The big difference between the SB13-Ultra and PB13-Ultra is the much larger, ported cabinet of the PB which has a big effect in the deep bass. The SB and PB have similar output in the 50-80 Hz bandwidth. Below 50 Hz the ported version starts to assert a progressively larger advantage at deeper frequencies and the PB13 actually has several times the max output capability of the SB13-Ultra in the 18-36 Hz octave. The SB13 still offers excellent performance down low, no doubt, but in large rooms the PB13 does exhibit more punch and slam if the size is ok.

So is it worth the extra $400?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## steve nn

Your assessment is very good and well communicated imo. Might I ask what size room you’re in and is it sealed or open to other rooms and hallways? What MV do you generally listen at? The extra $400 is well worth it if your going to be utilizing it’s capabilities with having the extra output/headroom. From your statement it sounds like you (might) put a stronger preference on music and not need the capability of the PB although it does a very nice job with music also. Of course that’s not to say music can’t be demanding, but in general not as..


----------



## MLGamer

steve nn said:


> Your assessment is very good and well communicated imo. Might I ask what size room you’re in and is it sealed or open to other rooms and hallways? What MV do you generally listen at? The extra $400 is well worth it if your going to be utilizing it’s capabilities with having the extra output/headroom. From your statement it sounds like you (might) put a stronger preference on music and not need the capability of the PB although it does a very nice job with music also. Of course that’s not to say music can’t be demanding, but in general not as..


Hello Steve,

Thanks for your response.

My room is approximately 21 x 20; however, there is a challenge: it is an open floor plan and leads into the billiards room which is an additional 18 x 19 (see plan below). The bad news is I will have to invest in audio treatments eventually and may need a second sub, again, eventually. The good news is this is new construction giving me immense amounts of flexibility. In addition, I am using the SVS Sub-Link 2.4 GHz Wireless Subwoofer System (link below) which will allow me to find the right spot through trial and error. In regards to movies and music, I am a musician and love my song library; however, the movie to music ratio will be 70/30. My family and I love to watch a good flick or two almost every evening!

https://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/subwoofer-accessories/sub-link-24-ghz-wireless-subwoofer-system-dsl-xr#.UhZzqpLVB8E


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Matthew, I personally own the PB13u and its ability to play musically as well as deep for movies has always been its biggest strong point. I have a single sub located dead centre of the front of my room thats 4000 cubic feet and it has no issues pressurizing it even with subtle hits of musical pleasure.


----------



## MLGamer

tonyvdb said:


> Hi Matthew, I personally own the PB13u and its ability to play musically as well as deep for movies has always been its biggest strong point. I have a single sub located dead centre of the front of my room thats 4000 cubic feet and it has no issues pressurizing it even with subtle hits of musical pleasure.


Tony,

That sounds great! I have been leaning in the direction of the PB anyway. Based on your supposition, it looks like the sub for me.

Thanks for your feedback.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------



## Peter Loeser

I have not spent as much time with the SB13, but I can say that a single PB13 performed extremely well in our 7500+ cu.ft. living space. It blended very well with my speakers and gave nice even response throughout the room. I would have no problem recommending it for movies or music.


----------



## MLGamer

Peter,

Welcome to the thread!

7500 square feet? WOW! I can see the PB will definitely handle my now seemingly small space. 

THX,

Matthew


----------



## steve nn

I now see you’re in a large area open to other areas. I would concur with the previous posters.. the PB would be my choice also. I never have had the privilege of trying out the SB (have had some nice sealed options whether ID or DIY) but I have had a few vented Ultra options myself and know how nice they are. A good vented design will perform well with music or movies. Also much of HT is about the music presented in movies, so imo one can’t loose sight of music whether sealed or vented, movies or music. Your approach with the wireless 2.4 is going to pay off big time with keeping a nice clean look in your theater area. It’s nice to see you’re open to placement, you definitely have been doing your homework!


----------



## Peter Loeser

MLGamer said:


> Peter,
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> 7500 square feet? WOW! I can see the PB will definitely handle my now seemingly small space.
> 
> THX,
> 
> Matthew


Whoops! I meant cubic feet :doh:


----------



## raynist

I would go with the PB13 also. From what I remember Ed at SVS said that it would take 4 SB13's to equal the low end output of a PB13, that was when the SB13 was called the SB13+, but I don't think there is much difference between the SB13+ and SB13 Ultra other than the name and price increase. It is still the same amp, box and driver I believe.


----------



## brian6751

The pb13 for sure. I have had both. The sb13 is great for small spaces. The pb13 sounds as good as its sealed brother IMO and has a TON more output down low where you need it for movies.


----------



## smihalik

If you don't mind having a refrigerator in your living room get the PB. Only reason to get the SB is if it's music only or for WAF. The PB is better all around.


----------



## Tonto

I can highly recommend the PB-13U, I have in in my living room (open to the whole house/3500 sq ft) & it rocks. Yes it is big, but it dissapears in my living room beside my entertainment center (same debth). Some people still comment on it, but hey...it's a beast! I bought it in pre-order & have never looked back.


----------



## MLGamer

All,

I have changed my mind regarding my ENTIRE home theater system. After doing some research and taking a look at their product line, I am going with Martin Logan all the way. I went 200 miles to audition the system and absolutely love the sound: crisp, detailed, beautiful. Therefore, my system, which is no longer subject to change, is as follows:

ML FR & FL: Ethos
ML Center: Stage X
ML SR & SL: Vanquish
ML RR & RL: Vanquish
ML Subwoofer: Descent i
Receiver: ARCAM FMJ AVR450
Power Source Filtering: Furman Eliete - 15 PF i
Speaker Wire: audioquest Rocket 44

Thanks everyone!

~Matthew


----------



## Tonto

Oh yeah! Thats what I call stepping it up a notch (or two or three).

Can't wait to hear how you like them. I bet those Vanquish surrounds bring it. Please let us know as soon as you get them.


----------



## MLGamer

Tonto said:


> Oh yeah! Thats what I call stepping it up a notch (or two or three).
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you like them. I bet those Vanquish surrounds bring it. Please let us know as soon as you get them.


Thanks Tonto! I am so excited about my new system in my FIRST home theater. I will update you with pics when everything is in place.

Kindest regards,

Matthew


----------



## B- one

Wow sounds like it will be amazing!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## pioferro

I came back to SVS after buying a pair of cylinder subs for my HT. Now, I'm using 2 PB13 Ultra's in my music set up. LOVE!!! LOVE!!! LOVE!!!!!

Since I dont have 5 posts yet, I cant post pics - but will update as soon as I do!


----------



## beyond 1000

Martin Logan are awesome stuff. You would have done better to stick with ML speakers and get the SVS 13Ultra as a sub. If however your room is smaller then the ML Descent would be great. For down low however the ML is no match for the 13 Ultra. 

Nice pick on the Logans. Expensive but awesome.


----------

